# may I have a second of your time please



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok in no means am I a mean person but I do have to get something off my chest ladies when a guy compliments you on your beauty or in general would it be to much to acknowledge it with a simple thanks I mean I know a lot of you have sites and are pretty busy but if someone takes their time to compliment you atleast a thanks would be great thank you for your time .


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll say thanks if you promise to use a little punctuation. k?


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok you try to use punctuation when you are typing on a sidekick 3 plus I'm also at work but it's cool say what ya like


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2007)

Also, I dont think you realize the SHEER amount of posts there are in this place. It's not just a couple new posts a day you know. If you compliment a women...keep in mind that they may not have seen it. If you have a compliment you want to make sure the woman gets, try PMing it perhaps, rather than assuming the person is ignoring you or just trying to be rude.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm I should have put that in the post I meant when pming again sorry I should have made that more clear


----------



## k1009 (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe you're making women uncomfortable? I got a pm like that and sent a reply that expressed both horror and disgust very effectively with emoticons.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just don't understand how merely complimenting ones beauty could make a woman uncomfortable though maybe it's just me


----------



## k1009 (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I just don't understand how merely complimenting ones beauty could make a woman uncomfortable though maybe it's just me



Trust me, we're sensitive like that. If the majority of women are not replying to your pms then perhaps it's time to rethink your gameplan. If only a few are ignoring you then what's the big deal? Some of us are just mean.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 12, 2007)

what exactly are you saying when you compliment someone? that has a lot to do with whether you get a response or what response you get. online is odd. its really hard to judge someone's temperature online. something you said could have been misconstrued.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok here is an example of one I sent out I told a woman that she has the beauty that couldn't even be matched by the rarest masterpiece


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> may I have a second of your time please
> 
> Ok in no means am I a mean person but I do have to get something off my chest ladies when a guy compliments you on your beauty or in general would it be to much to acknowledge it with a simple thanks I mean I know a lot of you have sites and are pretty busy but if someone takes their time to compliment you atleast a thanks would be great thank you for your time .


I'll answer this in my office manager mode. First of all, if anyone asks for a "second" of my time, I'm enough of a wise ass to say, "Sure ... Time's up!"

Secondly, while I appreciate the sentiment, it's hard for me to take anything seriously which is poorly worded as one long sentence with no punctuation. It's just plain sloppy, and in some cases it's downright creepy. In the virtual world, a person's writing style speaks volumes about their character. It's not fair, but that's the reality.

In the real world, people are already predisposed to think of fat women as sloppy, so I need to dress and groom myself twice as nicely as the "average" thin woman. It's not fair, but that's the reality. Fortunately this is not difficult, so it's well worth the effort.


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

Also please keep in mind that a lot of people here prefer not to get PMs from strangers. It's not about you, specifically, it's just a preference. Perhaps they should disable the ability to receive them, perhaps not, but it's an angle you may not have thought of. When someone very new to Dims sends me out of the blue rather intimate messages, I don't usually feel inclined to respond, though I always do. but that's me.

Also, not everyone logs in every day to see a messge and some people don't even know we can GET messages! 

So. Think about those options. NOT pm-ing anyone, or making a compliment in a thread only, or asking in a thread: may I send you a PM? or just waiting 3 or 4 days to make sure that person has had time to log in.

If nothing else, realize it's probably an isolated issue and not all 20,000 of us need to read a message meant for 4 women. Know what I'm saying? It's your own issue to deal with.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a pretty simple formula for compliments, both online and not.
If I think it's an honest, good willed compliment, I'll thank you.
If I find it creepy, I'll ignore it.
Simple as that.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok as I stated before about the punctuation aspect I'm typing on my sidekick 3 so I'm using something that punctuation just isn't that easy and not only that I am mostly at work seeing I work 70+ hours a week so please lets stop making that an issue and never would I compliment without thought because I'd rather not show ignorance as not to brag but I am pretty intelligent but I understand where everybody is coming from with their thoughts on this issue I guess it could also be that some think they are too good to answer or too beautiful I guess I will never know oh well thank you for your time.......rob


----------



## k1009 (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok as I stated before about the punctuation aspect I'm typing on my sidekick 3 so I'm using something that punctuation just isn't that easy and not only that I am mostly at work seeing I work 70+ hours a week so please lets stop making that an issue and never would I compliment without thought because I'd rather not show ignorance as not to brag but I am pretty intelligent but I understand where everybody is coming from with their thoughts on this issue *I guess it could also be that some think they are too good to answer or too beautiful I guess I will never know oh well thank you for your time*.......rob



(bolding by me) 

You've forgotten "and I don't want you anyway because you're fat, so there".

You may be smart but you've just told everyone that you message a bunch of women and don't have the grace to accept mass rejection with dignity.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok as I stated before about the punctuation aspect I'm typing on my sidekick 3 so I'm using something that punctuation just isn't that easy and not only that I am mostly at work seeing I work 70+ hours a week so please lets stop making that an issue and never would I compliment without thought because I'd rather not show ignorance as not to brag but I am pretty intelligent but I understand where everybody is coming from with their thoughts on this issue I guess it could also be that some think they are too good to answer or too beautiful I guess I will never know oh well thank you for your time.......rob



Rob, as a rule a lot of the women I know will not respond to a guy they can't see. If you've seen 150+ photographs of the woman and you say hello hoping to hear back, she can't see who you are. You could be a kid, her old high school gym teacher, Michael Jackson.... you can see her but she can't see you and that in and of itself is creepy. Almost all women here get random emails all the time and most don't want to talk to a whole bunch of different guys at once. She'll have to narrow the field down a bit on who she will respond to and if your profile is vague or it says "cat lovers need not apply" she may not respond.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 12, 2007)

A complement is something you give to someone and expect nothing in return other than bringing that person happiness or boosting their pride.

It seems more like you were seeking acknowledgement from this woman, not a bad thing per se unless you get angry about it, at which point it appears you may have been seeking self gratification.




That was about a minute and a half of my time.



You are welcome.


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I guess it could also be that some think they are too good to answer or too beautiful I guess I will never know oh well thank you for your time.......rob



Sure. Could be that. Could sure as hell be that. Why are you upset, then? Why ask the question. If that's what you suspect is going on, posting an appeal for these women to change isn't going to work, right? More important, assume you dodged a bullet. If a woman thinks that, and you're not into it, then she self-selected not to lead you on, and you don't have to worry about it.

Re: compliments and similar gifts: when giving, intention must be good. the thoughts must be positive before, during and after giving. If part of giving a compliment is expecting to receive something back, it's not pure giving and it's not given freely.


Do I get pissed when people don't acknowledge things? Sure. I'm human. But maybe thinking of a gift as something you give, with absolutely no expecation of hearing anything back, will help you reframe this so that you don't feel so disempowered. You thought a woman was attractive and you wanted her to know that. She knows that, now. The end. If you wanted her to like you back b/c you found her attractive, then you were expecting too much.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok as I stated before about the punctuation aspect I'm typing on my sidekick 3 so I'm using something that punctuation just isn't that easy and not only that I am mostly at work seeing I work 70+ hours a week so please lets stop making that an issue


Well, much as I'd also like people to stop making my fat an issue, they do anyway, so I deal with it. Likewise, I use an English keyboard, but when I type in French or German I still manage to include the right accents (éèê), umlauts (äöü) and punctuations, even though it's not easy either. Where there's a will, there's a way, ya know.


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't want to sound sexist, but if I've learned one thing that the chicks dig, it's punctuation.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok I'm done with this subject so lets just let this post die


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

Fletcher Harrison said:


> I don't want to sound sexist, but if I've learned one thing that the chicks dig, it's punctuation.



and yet somehow, we all hate having our periods! Go figure!


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok I'm done with this subject so lets just let this post die



oh, honey, no! Never! it's the internet! This shit is going on your tombstone! I'm serious. Just ask Susannah!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> Also please keep in mind that a lot of people here prefer not to get PMs from strangers. It's not about you, specifically, it's just a preference. Perhaps they should disable the ability to receive them, perhaps not, but it's an angle you may not have thought of. When someone very new to Dims sends me out of the blue rather intimate messages, I don't usually feel inclined to respond, though I always do. but that's me.
> 
> Also, not everyone logs in every day to see a messge and some people don't even know we can GET messages!
> 
> ...



True. Also, not all of us have the opportunity to post from work. Some of us, strangely as it sounds, work when we're at work and even if we did have time, there are blocks that prevent us from accessing Dimensions. (So yeah, I've tried. *pout*) I know for me when I do runs of 12+ hour shifts several nights in a row, I'm lucky if I can check in, let alone answer PM's. 

Seems to me if you compliment someone you should do it with a pure heart and not want anything in return. Of course I say this as someone who's pretty much ignored by the FA's here, so what do I know? 



Fletcher Harrison said:


> I don't want to sound sexist, but if I've learned one thing that the chicks dig, it's punctuation.



That is SOOOO true, Fletcher. And given your mad grammar skills you must be popular with the ladies.


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 12, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> That is SOOOO true, Fletcher. And given your mad grammar skills you must be popular with the ladies.



Absolutely. My wife talks all the time about how skillful I am with the semi colon.

That sounds really gross. Sorry.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok as I stated before about the punctuation aspect I'm typing on my sidekick 3 *so I'm using something that punctuation just isn't that easy* and not only that I am mostly at work seeing I work 70+ hours a week so please lets stop making that an issue and never would I compliment without thought because I'd rather not show ignorance as not to brag but I am pretty intelligent but I understand where everybody is coming from with their thoughts on this issue I guess it could also be that some think they are too good to answer or too beautiful I guess I will never know oh well thank you for *your time.......rob*



You just had SEVEN PERIODS IN A ROW. Apparently punctuation is possible, so please, use it now and then. Maybe if you do people will be more willing to help. Saying you're pretty intelligent doesn't mean jack shit if you type like a pre-teen moron.


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You just had SEVEN PERIODS IN A ROW.



Oh. I hadn't noticed. We should layoff this guy.
Evidently it is DIY. He gave us the words and all of the punctuation necessary for a full paragraph...we just need to put it together.

Where did I put the directions?


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok here is an example of one I sent out I told a woman that she has the beauty that couldn't even be matched by the rarest masterpiece



lot of women also won't accept PMs because they feel that if you can't compliment them in the public eye it may not be a real compliment. you could be a bbw collector or closeted. many bbws are trying really hard not to support closeted behavior. i'm not saying that you are in the closet but we do see a lot of that here. a lot of these guys come here without a photo like you do. either its because they are in a commited relationship with someone or they haven't come to terms with their preference. being careful about encouraging that is a way of protecting each other and having the confidence to accept the idea that bbws are not a secret taboo.

if you sent this to me here i generally try to reply with a thank you. but if i had seen it as a compliment elsewhere i might not have answered because:

1. i had a lot of e-mail to get through that day

2. because i thought i might not really matter whether i responded or not because it sounds as though maybe the guy doesn't want to get to know me as a person anyway. 

in all honesty, i have to say that the compliment does sound a bit cheezey. think about it this way: how would i react if a woman said this to me? what would i think of her? be truthful. wouldn't you think it was a little artificial? a little too much maybe? if you would like to compliment a woman it might be a good idea to take something personal, but not TOO personal, about the woman and compliment it. maybe you should say something about her hands, the color of her eyes, how friendly she looks, her intelligence. just something you would feel comfortable saying in person to someone you've just met--nothing too over the top.

but still its best to wait to compliment someone until you know them a bit. luckily, here is a place where you can begin to take the time to actually aquaint yourself with someone--unlike a bar etc...then you'll know better what to say and they'll know better how to take it. unfortunately you have to tread a lot of ground that a lot of very rude and insincere people have trod before. its sad you have to pay the price, but thats the reality.


----------



## prickly (Dec 12, 2007)

.......you need to be careful about compliments. personally, i always find something about "fantastic tits" always hits the spot. go ahead, feel free to use it.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> and yet somehow, we all hate having our periods! Go figure!





superodalisque said:


> lot of women also won't accept pms


Menopause does have some redeeming qualities.

Such as I don't need to accept PMS anymore. 

(Hot flashes might not be an even trade, but my husband doesn't seem to object when I suddenly feel the need to go around the house topless.  )


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 12, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> Menopause does have some redeeming qualities.
> 
> Such as I don't need to accept PMS anymore.
> 
> (Hot flashes might not be an even trade, but my husband doesn't seem to object when I suddenly feel the need to go around the house topless.  )



noted and corrected lol!


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 12, 2007)

Fletcher Harrison said:


> I don't want to sound sexist, but if I've learned one thing that the chicks dig, it's punctuation.




It's true. I mean..that was a funny post, but its true.

It's true because without it someone sounds like a fecking idiot....They might be sharp as a tack, but if they don't know how to write, which is the means of communication here, after all.....they are perceived as being an idiot.

Not fair, maybe, but I am wondering what someone should expect. First impressions actually count. I cant see your inner beauty from here.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 12, 2007)

As to compliments and PMs from strangers, for me.....its easy:

If they are nice and well spoken and seem sincere, I say thanks!


When they are creepy and poorly written and seem quite scattershot...I ignore.



I would ask the original poster this:


What ARE compliments to you? A way of getting someone to give you attention....or a nice thing you give to someone, no strings attached, because it pleases you to do so?

Guess which one they *should* be....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 12, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> What ARE compliments to you? A way of getting someone to give you attention....or a nice thing you give to someone, no strings attached, because it pleases you to do so?
> 
> Guess which one they *should* be....



Oh ... me, me, me .... I want to answer! I *know* this one!

When I issue a creepy compliment to a complete stranger, gushing on about how gorgeous and hot she is, I expect to get something in return. Nudie pics, at the least. AT THE VERY LEAST.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 12, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh ... me, me, me .... I want to answer! I *know* this one!
> 
> When I issue a creepy compliment to a complete stranger, gushing on about how gorgeous and hot she is, I expect to get something in return. Nudie pics, at the least. AT THE VERY LEAST.



Damn you, rep gods.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 12, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> I'll say thanks if you promise to use a little punctuation. k?




He did use that one period. 

hahahah


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been reading this thread today and I just HAVE to toss my 2 cents in... MAY I PLEASE???

As far as the punctuation.... I use a Blackberry...which has a full (albeit small) Qwerty keyboard, on which punctuation keys ARE found. A Sidekick does as well. So punctuation on a "smart" phone IS possible, if one CHOOSES to use it.

Second, regarding replying to any given compliments: Yes, a simple "thank you" in reply would be courteous, _but_ last time I checked, Emily Post didn't REQUIRE _any_ response at all. It is perfectly acceptible to accept the complement and leave it at that.

That is all.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You just had SEVEN PERIODS IN A ROW. Apparently punctuation is possible, so please, use it now and then. Maybe if you do people will be more willing to help. Saying you're pretty intelligent doesn't mean jack shit if you type like a pre-teen moron.



i didnt even notice! excellent observation!

*high-five*


----------



## love dubh (Dec 12, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I just don't understand how merely complimenting ones beauty could make a woman uncomfortable though maybe it's just me



Because what you think is a compliment may actually be really fucking creepy. 

"Oh, baby, you're so hot. I want to take you home and show you a real good time/feed you/make you scream" etc is SKEEVY.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 12, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Because what you think is a compliment may actually be really fucking creepy.
> 
> "Oh, baby, you're so hot. I want to take you home and show you a real good time/feed you/make you scream" etc is SKEEVY.



*Makes notes*
Creepy comments... are NOT good...

Huh! Well, that explains alot of the reasons I've been rejected so frequently.

I mean, the biggest compliment I can give a woman is:
When I go behind & do the bump 'n' grind, I'm gonna make ya scream "BOOM-SHAKA-LAKA!".

Now I know why they never took to me...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, honey, no! Never! it's the internet! This shit is going on your tombstone! I'm serious. Just ask Susannah!



Well I am not a bad person Jes and I do a lot to help people every day of my life. Shall that go on my tombstone as well?


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well I am not a bad person Jes and I do a lot to help people every day of my life. Shall that go on my tombstone as well?




Why are you responding to Jes' post as if she were serious?


----------



## k1009 (Dec 13, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Why are you responding to Jes' post as if she were serious?



Some of us are sensitive... Feel free to refer to me as el snobbo or even "that girl with the fat vagina" because I'm probably going to laugh (unless it's a drive by insult, then TEH DRAMA) but I have a thick skin.

Not sure what Jes was referring to but maybe it hit a nerve. I don't know.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 13, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok I'm done with this subject so lets just let this post die



I gave this guy a minute and a half of my time and not even a thank you.


Sheesh!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 13, 2007)

Can I have a minute of everyone's time? Please? Like ONE MINUTE!

When I send a picture of myself chained, gagged, and your name written on my boobs, I EXPECT A THANK YOU.

Would that kill you? It takes like three seconds to write. It takes me maybe half an hour to clean up the dungeon, set up the camera, then there's going through the photos, and then I have to get online.

But by all means, no need to say thank you.

You all were raised in a barn.

No thank you,

TSL


----------



## k1009 (Dec 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Can I have a minute of everyone's time? Please? Like ONE MINUTE!
> 
> When I send a picture of myself chained, gagged, and your name written on my boobs, I EXPECT A THANK YOU.
> 
> ...



You have a dungeon? Are we talking underground torture chamber or a converted closet? Oh, to have a spare closet.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 13, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> *Makes notes*
> Creepy comments... are NOT good...
> 
> Huh! Well, that explains alot of the reasons I've been rejected so frequently.
> ...



It's actually cuz your beats aren't fresh anymore.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 13, 2007)

k1009 said:


> You have a dungeon? Are we talking underground torture chamber or a converted closet? Oh, to have a spare closet.



It's a floor level torture chamber. It also moonlights as the garage when it's rainy outside.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's a floor level torture chamber. It also moonlights as the garage when it's rainy outside.



That's hot. Fap fap fap.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 13, 2007)

k1009 said:


> That's hot. Fap fap fap.






Ok....the fap thing? 

Makes me laugh.....every...single....time.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 13, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Ok....the fap thing?
> 
> Makes me laugh.....every...single....time.



The internet has really delivered in the past few years. You can fap, you can nom and the cat macros are just super.

I'm glad you posted that, as I've been dying to share the cutest cat macro but there hasn't really been the right time for it. 

*puffs chest* 

View attachment flounce.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 13, 2007)

k1009 said:


> The internet has really delivered in the past few years. You can fap, you can nom and the cat macros are just super.
> 
> I'm glad you posted that, as I've been dying to share the cutest cat macro but there hasn't really been the right time for it.
> 
> *puffs chest*




OM NOM NOM NOM NOM............oh yes...thats just as good as fap.

Godless bless the internets.

(most excellent lolcat!)


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 13, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok I'm done with this subject so lets just let this post die


And that's the thanks we get! Yeesh! It's true that some of the advice we gave you is subjective and hard to quantify, so there's bound to be a certain amount of debate. Nonetheless some aspects of your virtual appearance are beyond dispute, such as your poor punctuation and awkward sentence structure. We told him you to correct this and make a better impression, and all you did was make excuses. I'm sorry if our answers displeased you, but some of us genuinely tried to help, and the rest is up to you. 

I'm perfectly willing to help others, *provided* they are also willing to help themselves. In my role as an office manager, I've seen many people over the years who have a lot of potential and might go far in this world, but instead go nowhere because they believe all the problems which hold them back are everybody's fault but their own. It's a shame, because these people are their own worst enemies, and many of the changes they need to make in order to get out of their ruts are relatively straightforward. 

As a very tall very fat woman, I know full well that life isn't fair, but it's the only life I have, so I need to do my best with it. Some problems we face are indeed beyond our control, but some are of our own making. Remember, just because we encounter a lot of heels is no reason to shoot ourselves in the foot.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I gave this guy a minute and a half of my time and not even a thank you.
> 
> 
> Sheesh!




Stan....I love your comebacks regarding this matter!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Can I have a minute of everyone's time? Please? Like ONE MINUTE!
> 
> When I send a picture of myself chained, gagged, and your name written on my boobs, I EXPECT A THANK YOU.
> 
> ...


You did NOT write your name across your boobs. It was across your stomach. You think that's worthy of a thank you? Think again, chickie. I'm better than that. So now, until you tattoo "I WORSHIP RENAISSANCE WOMAN FOREVER" across your forehead, you'll get ZERO thanks from me. I am worth only the maximum effort, and if you can't be bothered, neither can I.

Uppity bitch.

And by the way, it wasn't a barn. It was a converted farmhouse. Just because the chickens got inside occasionally does NOT make it a barn!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 13, 2007)

If there is *anyone* I worship forever, it's RW.

And this fact is duly noted on my boobs and ass.

In indelible ink no less.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 13, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You did NOT write your name across your boobs. It was across your stomach. You think that's worthy of a thank you? Think again, chickie. I'm better than that. So now, until you tattoo "I WORSHIP RENAISSANCE WOMAN FOREVER" across your forehead, you'll get ZERO thanks from me. I am worth only the maximum effort, and if you can't be bothered, neither can I.
> 
> Uppity bitch.
> 
> And by the way, it wasn't a barn. It was a converted farmhouse. Just because the chickens got inside occasionally does NOT make it a barn!



Your words cut like a knife.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 13, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> If there is *anyone* I worship forever, it's RW.
> 
> And this fact is duly noted on my boobs and ass.
> 
> In indelible ink no less.


Post pics please, thanks.



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Your words cut like a knife.


Truth hurts, Babe.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 13, 2007)

Cause I so will post pics.

My boobs and ass will be the envy of all.

For that matter, we need to get those "Miami Ink" folks back here, stat.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 13, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You did NOT write your name across your boobs. It was across your stomach. You think that's worthy of a thank you? Think again, chickie. I'm better than that. So now, until you tattoo "I WORSHIP RENAISSANCE WOMAN FOREVER" across your forehead, you'll get ZERO thanks from me. I am worth only the maximum effort, and if you can't be bothered, neither can I.
> 
> Uppity bitch.
> 
> And by the way, it wasn't a barn. It was a converted farmhouse. Just because the chickens got inside occasionally does NOT make it a barn!



If I do this, can I get extra credit in your experimental psychology class? Please?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 13, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> If I do this, can I get extra credit in your experimental psychology class? Please?


Are you volunteering for the whole chained and gagged bit, too? I could use you as a live model when I talk about fetishes.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 13, 2007)

k1009 said:


> You can fap, you can nom


and at the same time too!


----------

